# Queensland Ambulance Service - Evidence of Qualification



## thegreypilgrim (Dec 13, 2010)

So, according to the very nice lady I spoke with and exchanged emails with over at Queensland Ambulance, one of the things I have to do to gain reciprocity from the US is fill out something called the Evidence of Qualifications Package. I have attached this monstrosity to this post so you can see what it is.

Just looking at this thing is almost enough to discourage me from ever filling it out...it actually seems like it was designed to be impossible. Like some sort of MC Escher painting. Not only do you have to give examples but you have to attach corresponding documents to prove it - some of which are so rudimentary I have no idea how I (or anyone) would "document" it.

Can't I just send them my transcripts and degree curriculum and be done with it?


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 13, 2010)

Remember how we told you our education and praxis standards were much higher than in the US? Now you know what we were on about 

QAS are a great service BTW


----------



## Scott33 (Dec 13, 2010)

thegreypilgrim said:


> Can't I just send them my transcripts and degree curriculum and be done with it?



Transcripts prove you went to university. Nothing more.

I didn't see your link but assume you mean this one

http://www.ambulance.qld.gov.au/recruitment/pdf/EOQ_Evidence_Package_P3_Doc12.pdf

What they want is a detailed breakdown, with supporting evidence, showing how your clinical competencies match theirs. You can't just *say* - you have to *prove*. 

Everything will be required as evidence - from details of your original EMT course to your medic, including copies of all clinical hours and all competencies you were signed off on. Names of instructors should be given as they will be contacted too. 

The idea is that you have to sell yourself to them as being up to their standard, usually by means of pages and pages of supporting evidence. Evidence that will be checked. If you make a claim to be competent in something...show them. They will also be looking for proof of continuing education relevant to the job, so they will need copies of all those alphabet soup cards as well as any and all seminars and CME courses you have completed. Any published work you have would be a plus.

You should also breakdown your degree and separate it into time spent on each subject. They won't get the "credits" and "GPA" bit, so try and stick to universal units such as hours. 

Use the "performance criteria" as a guide to what they are looking for and work your way through it. 

It is not unreasonable to take about 3 -6 months to get all your ducks in a row for your application. But, if you want something bad enough...

Good luck.


----------



## Stew (Dec 14, 2010)

Scott33 said:


> You should also breakdown your degree and separate it into time spent on each subject. They won't get the "credits" and "GPA" bit, so try and stick to universal units such as hours.


Surprising as it may be, we have them in our degrees as well! :blink:

To the OP; slog through it, the outcome will be worth it in the end!


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 14, 2010)

It's too weed out the barely homeostasasing Parathinktheyare's who are in line to win the 2011 Ultimate EMS Failure Award for Poor Prehopital Medisin sponsored by the Houston Fire Department and its 10 week Paramedic course.

Now, come to think of it, Brown was getting pissed on Edward St in Briz a few weeks back when some guy got smacked over, if the guys who dealt to him didn't have "Queensland Police" on thier hats Brown figure he might have warranted some medical attention .... to think Brown could have got Dr Rashfords autograph


----------

